# R60 anyone?



## thewelshvet

Anyone own a Rocket R60 machine? Wondering how the pressure profile machine measures up to any previous machine you've owned.


----------



## scottgough

Hi, yes there's at least a couple of us on here with R60s. I had a Giotto Evo prior to this, and would probably describe the R60 as an Evo on steroids. Personally I love it, the pressure profiling works exactly as it should do, the PID is easy to use and comprehensive, the only downside for me is the iOS app is a bit flaky! Looks nice though, maybe .v2 will be better!


----------



## Stevie

I have an R60 - still fairly inexperienced with it though!


----------



## thewelshvet

I know it's a difficult one to compare, but do you feel the profiling makes a difference in the cup? I really like the idea of being able to play with the flavours and having another variable to adjust (come to think of it, is another one a good thing!!?!!) but it's a big cash outlay to begin with.


----------



## scottgough

There's no doubt profiling makes a difference in the cup, whether you consider that to be value for money or not, only you can answer. In pure monetary terms, it's unlikely to be good value, but I think these machines, and I mean all brands, are too emotional to be judged in pure monetary terms.


----------



## thewelshvet

Ha ha, you're right there!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

I don't own a pressure profile machine, but I feel that for me, at least at the moment, grind, dose, temperature and time are enough variables for me to play with. Unless you want / are ready to start experimenting with yet another variable, maybe that's not the time to get one just yet. Needless to say you will need to pair with a really good grinder to realise the full benefits of such machines. Saying that, if money is no objection, why not?


----------



## thewelshvet

That's my worry, there's already a lot to think about and this adds another variable. However, I don't think I'll be able to justify many upgrades, so want to make sure I get it right. It's a big jump in price though.....


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

What's your budget for machine & grinder?


----------



## thewelshvet

I'm not sure yet. I want a good grinder but think second hand may be the way to go. As for the machine, I really don't know if I could stretch to a pressure profile machine, but want to get as much info as possible before I buy anything.


----------



## scottgough

I'd probably suggest that if you're inclined to go the Rocket route, you go R58, and put the extra money into your grinder.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Agree with the above. One of the best things I did when I bought my setup was to go to Bella Barista. Took time off work and spent an afternoon there where I could see and try a few of them out.


----------



## thewelshvet

Yes, that would be ideal. I live in west wales though, so would take me over 4 hours each way!! May have to plan a holiday round a trip to BB!!!


----------



## Stevie

I onl y bought the R60 because I got a good deal on a used one - but yes think its better to put money into the grinder 100%. I still find that my R60 can't pull a shot as good as my LM Linea at work....


----------



## thewelshvet

I know, it's amazing how much you can spend on this hobby isn't it!!


----------



## rharrison163

Hi - I thought I would pick this thread up again.

I have the Rocket Evo v2 - excellent machine but now considering upgrade to the R60.

Has anyone already upgraded to the R60 from the Evo v2? If so is it worth the upgrade? Comments welcomed.


----------



## Mrboots2u

rharrison163 said:


> Hi - I thought I would pick this thread up again.
> 
> I have the Rocket Evo v2 - excellent machine but now considering upgrade to the R60.
> 
> Has anyone already upgraded to the R60 from the Evo v2? If so is it worth the upgrade? Comments welcomed.


What grinder do you have your current machine paired with ? If it's the mazzer mini , then you would get alot more mileage from changing the grinder than the machine .


----------



## rharrison163

Yes it is the mazzer mini! - I had thought this was a top quality grinder. What would the step up from this be?


----------



## coffeechap

mazzer mini is an entry level grinder, suggest you look at eureka 75e, ceado e37s, compak e8 to name but a few


----------



## rharrison163

Ok probably will go for the R60V and ceado e37s but will fully inspect first with a trip to Bella Barista. I will then be looking for a home for my Evo v2 and mini mazzar


----------

